# Sway bars Q



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

ok maybe this belongs in B14 section, but it's very much suspension related also...

1. Do all B14 1.6 Sentras have front sway bars? *I don't recall seeing one, when I change my oil. 

2. Do all B14 2.0 Sentras have rear sway bars?

3. Can I install any Nissan Sentra OEM sway bars (front or rear) on my Sentra? If yes what year and what model and how complicated would it be?

I remember reading about upgrading B13 XE rear bar from B13 SE-R... same thing for B14?

4. What aftermarket sway bars are recommended? Is Stillen the only one that's adjustable?

5. Will I gain anything with the bars? I don't want to oversteer however. Is that the only benefit of adding a rear sway bar?

Thank you kindly


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I've looked on my B14 XE and I don't see a kind of sway bars either. Anyone else?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*SE*

I thought only the SE trim cars had a front sway. IIRC NO B14 had an OEM rear sway bar. The Stillen is the only adjustable one, I have one and while it's WAAY overpriced it was a great mod. With the bar set soft you will not dramatically oversteer, however the rear end really follows the front of the car nicely! You should also be able to bolt on any B14 front bar whether OEM or aftermarket. I would try to find and ST front bar and use a $tolen rear bar.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you for that confirmation. 

I will try and locate OEM front sway bar on junk yard, I doubt I will be able to find ST front bar for cheap. Besides front bars cause understeer from the sentra.net chart, I think SE one will be enough. And I guess I will save up for $tolen bar.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the ST bars are worth it, the OEM one is hollow and just adds weight for nothin. 

you might be able to weight and get a good deal on both front and rear... got mine brand spankin new for 172 shipped!


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks James. I am alittle concerned about un-adjustability of ST sway bars. I am not an avid autocrosser, I do not possess excellent driving skills, so oversteer might be a problem for me. I do want less flex and tighter handling though.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i don't think the oversteer is that dramatic. as long as you install both front and rear. it feels pretty good. 

(took a freeway on ramp today at 70 following a MB 500 convertible, my tires were screaming! I almost lost it and flipped over onto the highway! whew... )


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Might I ask where (if possible) you found a set for 172 shipped James? 

I'm thinking about buying a pair of ST front/rear sway bars but I think it's like 239 shipped, which still isn't bad, but I like to save money just like the next guy.

Edit, wow, this thread is old! hehe


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*All* 2.0 liter B13, B14 and B15 come with rear sway bar.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think you can swap the B13 Rear bar with a B14 though.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

James, how is a hollow bar worthless? It's certainly better than NO bar.

Adam, I was just setting the record straight.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

The hollow front bar is needed on the B14. Much better then no bar for a street/track car.
Rear bars for b14 boil down to Progress rear bar or Stillen Adj Rear (carefull they make a non-adjustable also). Get one of those and add the 200sx se-r front bar or the 98-99 SE bar. They are both the same.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *James, how is a hollow bar worthless? It's certainly better than NO bar.
> 
> Adam, I was just setting the record straight. *


uh that was a while ago but I think I meant it's worthless compared to a solid one...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I figured I'd bump this thread for it's over do birthday... hehe, sorry for reviving and old old one.


----------

